# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  PQR profile for 4.3.4

## puze

Can anyone post link to any pqr profile for 4.3.4?

----------


## crystal_tech

https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-p...es/4.3%20Patch

----------


## puze

Thank you! Is there any profiles for 3.3.5?

----------


## DragonfireEX402

I wish. As far as I know, there aren't any.

----------


## jh16

Okies so got the profiles. Now need the actual PQR.exe and its config.  :Frown:

----------


## puze

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xp6n3o6ukj...PQR%204.3.4.7z

----------


## WowEnthusiast

Thank you very much for the links. 

I had a problem in the image below but that was fixed by deleting taintlog 1 from wtf conf for those who are interested.

----------


## Ciocoiu Alex

Hi ... i wanna ask something ... when i wanna start nova`s balance druid profile for 4.3.4 on dummy works but i enter raids or dungeons doesn`t work anymore ... can somebody tell me why please ? Sorry for my bad english

----------


## jherwin

> Dropbox - Error


It's gone. Need the file. Bump

----------


## WiNiFiX

LMGTFY
PQR profile for 4.3.4
Source | SVN | Assembla
Just a moment...
Just a moment...

----------


## eluc

could you send me a link, i cant see PQR Package (all classes, 150+ profiles) - World of Warcraft - Nulled because the thread is locked and i cant reply

----------

